# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  صخب ،،،

## ضياء

*بسمه تعالى ،،،* 
*اولا /* 
*إعتذار عميق جدا ،،،* 
*لقلوبكم ، الكبيرة ،،،* 
*عذرا ،* 
*للجفاء الذي رافق زوايا روحي ،،،* 
*ويقينا ،* 
*أنكم اهلٌ للكرم ،،،* 

*صخب ،،،* 

** 



*يتأرجحُ نبضي ،،،*


*أبكي ،،،* 

*يبتلُ مِعطفي ،،،* 

*تنحدرُ دمعةٌ تحرقُ مُحيا الصمتِ في وجهي ،،،* 

*تشتعلُ براكين الثورة في خافقي ،،،* 

*أرمي بكل ثقلي في ساحةٍ ، تُريّحُ أوردتي المُلتهبة ،،،* 

*عِناقٌ حميم ،،،* 

*مع بارقة الأمل ،،،* 

*الذي طال به الأمد ،،،* 

*ولكني ،،،* 

*لم اسأم نت ضمّادات الأمل ،،،* 

*التي أغتالت من ملامحي الكثير ،،،* 

*وبدأت تُهشّمُ في حنايا صبري الجميل ،،،* 

*أبحثُ عني !!! ،،،* 

*في زًجاجية وجهه ،،،* 

*من أكون ؟؟؟ !!!،،،* 

*قصفٌ مُدوي !!! ،،،* 

*يحّرمُ عيني السُبات ،،،* 

*وابلٌ من الاعاصير يجتاحُ مُخيلتي الآمنّة ،،،* 

*صُراخٌ يقظُ غفوة الوجد الجريح ،،،* 

*أستيقظ ،،،* 

*ويصعقُنّي ، سيلُ التيه والتشتيت ،،،* 

*لا شيء أنا !!! ،،،* 

*أم ، أنا كُل شيء ؟ ،،،* 

*لا اعلم !!!* 

*وهل من دليل ؟؟؟ ،،،* 

*أختنقُ بصمتٍ عميق ،،،* 
*وأتلاشى بإخفاتٍ شديد ،،،* 
*أرتمي في متاهات الطريق ،،،* 
*ووجدي لا يهدأُ ولا يستريح ،،،* 
*ضياعٌ ،،،* 

*شعورٌ بـِ الفقدِ المرير ،،،* 

*شتات ،،،* 

*في مُدلهمات الدروب ،،،* 

*صبرٌ ، وأمل ،،،* 

*يشّدُ على قلبي الصغير ،،،* 


*أهواك ،* 

*بـِ طُهرك ،،،*

----------


## نُون

مساء الرجوع
أولا ً:ضيق وقتي أجبرني على الحضور لم أصدق عيناياي 
حينما لمحت رائعتك (صخب)..
ثانياً: صخب قلمك لم يفارق أجفان السهارى
فكلما حن القلم لإحفاده
أرتمى في أحضان زواياهم العميقة
مقدساً إياها...

***

في منفى العشاق 
هناك..
يكمن الجنون وصاحبيه
الحب و العشير...
يغزلون من على جنباته
ألف رواية
من كل إعتراف ٍ
و سبيل..
أبدعت 
 :amuse: 
فأبدعت..
سيل ٌمن التحايا
لكل همسة ِصخب ٍهنا..
عانقت أرواحنا
و استقرت في ثنايانا.

أهلاً بعودتك..
أعذر تقصيري المتجدد
لم أشأ خدش الجمال هنا..
ولكن ..ما أقووول
تحياتي..

----------


## أُخرىْ

*تنتشلنا أرواح أخـرى بعيداً..*
*عن كل تلك الضوضاء*
*وهدوء غريب..*
*يدب في أوصالنا..*
*:*:*:*
*..صخب..عاشته نفسي..*
*هنا*
* لاأعــلم من أنا..!!
ولاأعـي ماهي الكلمات..*
*..بِكل صـِدق تغيب التفاسير..أمام بوحك*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*هنا..نـبوح لك ولكنه* 
*بوح أبكم*
*يعجز التعبير..ولكنه يستشعر الحرف*
*{ضــياء الحرف}*
*هنــا,,إستمتعت حـقاً بجمال حروفك*
*ودفء إحساسك..*
*كل الحروف...لاشــئ أمــام حــرفك..*
*دمت بــحفظ الباري*
*(*_*)*

----------


## بكاء القلم

ضيااء  أهلاً وسهلاً بعودتك ..نفرشُ لكَ ورداً وريحاناً لمقدمك الذي اشتقناهْأخي .. كم عهدناكَ دائماً .. تأتي من أ قصى قلبكَ إلى حيثُ القلم لتحيكَ بهِ أجمل الكلماتبعدما سكبتَ إحساسكَ داخلَ كلَّ حرفمقطوعة جميلة تحيااتي الخالصة لك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تـ ع ـبث بكـ أحاسيسكـ كيف تشاء ..*
*و أنت ترسم شتاتكـ بـ إتقااااان ..*
*تضيـ ع في نفسكـ .. وحقكـ ،، حق لكـ ذاكـ ..*
*تبحث ع ـن هدوء وأسترخااااء ..*
*و يشتتكـ صراااااع ..*
* تـ ع ـتصر ألما وتقدم بقاياكـ ..*
*في سبيل إطلاق صرخة ..*
*هي سر كل ذاكـ الشتات ..*
*هنيئا لـ قلمكـ أنت .. ياضياء ..*
*تحياااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## MOONY

صباحك ورد
وأهلاًبك
/
/
مثل قطرات الندى
/
/
والنسائم الفواحه بأريج
 الروعةوالعطاء
تهبط حروفك
بكل ماتحملهُ من روعه وجمال
على قلوبنا
طرزت لنا لوحات إبداعيه
تصويريه فنيه متكامله
بعدة ألوان من الأبداع
تحياتي لك :amuse:

----------


## ضياء

> مساء الرجوع
> 
> أولا ً:ضيق وقتي أجبرني على الحضور لم أصدق عيناياي 
> حينما لمحت رائعتك (صخب)..
> ثانياً: صخب قلمك لم يفارق أجفان السهارى
> فكلما حن القلم لإحفاده
> أرتمى في أحضان زواياهم العميقة
> مقدساً إياها... 
> *** 
> ...



*براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*

*ويبقى ذا اللاشيء ،*

*مُرتهنٌ بدعائكِ الطاهر ،،،*

*لهطولكِ ،* 

*رائحةُ الابداع ،،،*

*ولتواجدكِ ألفُ تِرحابٍ ،،،*

*شكرا لروحكِ ،*

*المُكللة بالعطاء ،،،* 

* واعذري تقصيري الذريع ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *تنتشلنا أرواح أخـرى بعيداً..*
> *عن كل تلك الضوضاء*
> *وهدوء غريب..*
> *يدب في أوصالنا..*
> *:*:*:*
> *..صخب..عاشته نفسي..*
> *هنا*
> *لاأعــلم من أنا..!!*
> *ولاأعـي ماهي الكلمات..*
> ...



*بسمهـ ،،،*

*إنهماركِ الخلاب ،،،*

*فجّر اسراري ،،،*

*وأبقى انا رفيقُ الامتننان ،،،*

*وعاجزٌ عن الكلام في محضركِ المُزدان ، برونق الجمال ،،،*

*اقبليّها بصمتي بكماء ،،،*

*لا تفي ،*

*شيئا ، من هطولكِ الفتان ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> ضيااء
> 
> 
> أهلاً وسهلاً بعودتك ..
> 
> 
> نفرشُ لكَ ورداً وريحاناً لمقدمك الذي اشتقناهْ
> 
> 
> ...



 
*بكاء القلم ،،،*

*كنت أنت اجمل من كل ذلك ،،،*

*شكرا لروحك ، التي عانقت وجدي ،،،*

*تحياتي المفعمة بالريحان ،،،*

*اقبلّها مني على استحياء ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *تـ ع ـبث بكـ أحاسيسكـ كيف تشاء ..*
> *و أنت ترسم شتاتكـ بـ إتقااااان ..*
> *تضيـ ع في نفسكـ .. وحقكـ ،، حق لكـ ذاكـ ..*
> *تبحث ع ـن هدوء وأسترخااااء ..*
> *و يشتتكـ صراااااع ..*
> *تـ ع ـتصر ألما وتقدم بقاياكـ ..*
> *في سبيل إطلاق صرخة ..*
> *هي سر كل ذاكـ الشتات ..*
> *هنيئا لـ قلمكـ أنت .. ياضياء ..*
> ...



 
*للدموع إحساس ،،،* 
*بحثتُ عني !!!* 
*في كلماتكِ ،،،* 
*حقا انا ذلك ؟؟؟* 
*علّني اكونُ شيء ،،،* 
*إن قِبلتم ؟؟؟* 
*وأعلنتم الموافقة ،*  
*بـ صرخة دعاء طاهر ،،،* 
*يحتوي روحي المبعثرة ،،،* 
*دائما لكِ ،* 
*بصمة ،* 
*ابحثُ عنها في كل زاوية جديدة ،،،* 
*لذا ،* 
*لا تحرمينّي بصمتكِ الخلابة ،،،*

*بل هنيئا ،*

*لضياء بكم ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> صباحك ورد
> 
> وأهلاًبك
> /
> /
> مثل قطرات الندى
> /
> /
> والنسائم الفواحه بأريج
> ...



 
*موني ،،،*

*مسائكِ مِسك ،،،*

*ومرحبا بكِ ، إلى مالا نهاية ،،،*

*كلهُ من جمال ارواحكم وكفى ،،،*

*شكرا لتواجدكِ العابق بالاريج ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*غيابٌ عن الوعي ،،،

وانسجامٌ مع اللا وعي ،،،*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*خاطرة مدموجة من جميع النواحي*

*سلمت يدك اخي ضياء عللروائع التي تنثرها هنا*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

مرحبــــــــــــــا
ماشاء الله عليك يا ضياء ..
أنا من أنا ..
أحسّك تحمل أحاسيس كثير روعة ..
ننتظر جديدك ..
و تسلم ..

----------


## ضياء

> *خاطرة مدموجة من جميع النواحي*
> 
> 
> *سلمت يدك اخي ضياء عللروائع التي تنثرها هنا*



*زهرة البنفسج ،،،*

*العفو ،،،*

*شكرا لتواجدكِ المميز ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> مرحبــــــــــــــا
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك يا ضياء ..
> أنا من أنا ..
> أحسّك تحمل أحاسيس كثير روعة ..
> ننتظر جديدك ..
> 
> و تسلم ..



 
*أهلا بك ،،،*

*شكرا لك من الاعماق ،،،*

*تواجدك أسعدني كثيرا ،،،*

*كُن بالقرب ،،،*

*موفق يارب ،،،*

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

كلمـــــآت لونتــ بروونق الجمآل 
مشـــآآعر لآمست الخيآل الرووحي
تشكــرآتـ خيوو ع النثر الذووق
ربي يوفقكـ ويسعدكـ ويخليكـ لآعدمنآكـ
سي يوو

----------


## ضياء

*مجرد إنسانهـ ،،،*

*بصمة كما ضوء الشمس ،،،*

*أشرقت بزوايا هذه الصفحة ،،،*

*دمتِ بكل الخيرات ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ ، من الاعماق ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*إخماء ،،،*

*على بارقة الانتظار ،،،*

*بالقربِ من ذات طريق ،،،*

----------


## محمد

اخي ضياء
معّ مرورٌ الأيامَ  ونحنً في شوقّ كبيرِ إلىّ الجمالٍ 
وأتىّ الجمالّ ...منُ صاحبَ الجمالَ والعذوبهّ
وحينمًا رأيتُ لم أصدقّ مــدىّ روعتهُ ...فحمدتٌ الله علىّ الأنتظار
أشتياقّ وأبداعِ ..من بحورّ الكتمانٌ وأبداعِ الآحـــزانّ 
ما اروعٍ الابحارُ بين حروفكّ الراقيةّ
ومشاعركٌ الصادقةِ
لك منيٌ ارقىُ التحــايا واعذبهـا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مســاء مكلل بالرياحين،،*
*صخب احسستهـ بداخلي..*
*كلماتهـ لامست اعماق قلبي..*
*لااعرف لمــاذا؟.*
*لكن, ادركت انه معنى الاحساس..*
*الذي يلامس الجميع ..*
*بانتظار تتمتكـ الراائعهـ*
*ضيـاء ،،*
*لاحرمناا جميل كتابتكـ*
*دمتـ موفق*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## ضياء

> اخي ضياء
> 
> معّ مرورٌ الأيامَ ونحنً في شوقّ كبيرِ إلىّ الجمالٍ 
> وأتىّ الجمالّ ...منُ صاحبَ الجمالَ والعذوبهّ
> وحينمًا رأيتُ لم أصدقّ مــدىّ روعتهُ ...فحمدتٌ الله علىّ الأنتظار
> أشتياقّ وأبداعِ ..من بحورّ الكتمانٌ وأبداعِ الآحـــزانّ 
> ما اروعٍ الابحارُ بين حروفكّ الراقيةّ
> ومشاعركٌ الصادقةِ
> لك منيٌ ارقىُ التحــايا واعذبهـا



*محمد ،،،*

*تشتاقُك انفاسي ،،،*

*دائما ،،،*

*لك ، سحرٌ آخاذ ،،،*

*دمت ، هُنا بيننا ،،،*

*تهديّنا من عطاياك الجميلة ،،،*

*شكرا لك من اعماق الوجود ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

> *مســاء مكلل بالرياحين،،*
> 
> *صخب احسستهـ بداخلي..*
> *كلماتهـ لامست اعماق قلبي..*
> *لااعرف لمــاذا؟.*
> *لكن, ادركت انه معنى الاحساس..*
> *الذي يلامس الجميع ..*
> *بانتظار تتمتكـ الراائعهـ*
> *ضيـاء ،،*
> ...



 
*شذى الزهراء ،،،*

*ندورُ في بوتقة الشعور ،،،*

*ونكتب ،* 

*بنزف الاحساس ،،،*

*شكرا لبصمتكِ الخلابة ،،،*

*موفقة يارب ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*مُتهالك ،،،

قلمٌ مكسور ،،،

ومحبرةٌ عاجزة ،،،

سطورٌ لا تكتمل ،،،


يهدأ ليثور ،،،

يستيقظُ حين ينامون ،،،

يتألم ، بلا وخزات ،،،

كل ما أعيّه اني مألوم ،،،

متى ؟
كيف ؟
ممن ؟

لا تسألني عن شيء !!!

فأنا لا اعلمُ اي شيء !!!!

سوى أني بهم مشغول ،،،

عن ماذا تُفتشُ في أروقة المساء البارد ؟؟؟

ولم أنت شارد ؟؟؟

أين انت تكون ؟؟؟


**عزيزي القارىء ،

لا تسألني عن شيء ،*

*علّي أستعيد ذات شيء ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*دعنّي أُمارسُ فيك جنوني ،،،

واُبدي لك بعض فنوني ،،،

وأتقلبُ بيني وبيني ،،،

دعنّي أذوب في سحنات كُثباني ،،،

أهرقُ فيك إتزاني ،،،

وأبعثرُ بك أوزاني ،،،

وأفتقدني في لحظةِ عِناقي ،،،

وأنهارُ بدهاليز وجداني ،،،

وأتفاجئُ حين استيقظ على واقعِ أزماني ،،،

وأبتسمُ ، 

إبتسامة العابث وهو لا يلقى ، تفسيرا ، مُقنعا لـ تحولات أيامي ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*كـ السراب ، كلما اقتربنّا ، ابتعدّنا أكثر ،،،

*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مُتهالك ،،،*
> 
> *قلمٌ مكسور ،،،* 
> *ومحبرةٌ عاجزة ،،،* 
> *سطورٌ لا تكتمل ،،،* 
> 
> *يهدأ ليثور ،،،* 
> *يستيقظُ حين ينامون ،،،* 
> *يتألم ، بلا وخزات ،،،* 
> ...



* لنـ أسألكـ شيء ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*تريثـ قليلاً ،،*
*و تأملـ لوحتكـ التيـ أتقنتـ رسمها أعلاهـ ،،*
*تلاحظ معيـ كلـ ذاكـ الجمالـ ،،*
*أليسـ كذالكـ ؟!*
*إذنـ أجبنيـ ,,*
*منـ الذيـ قرر ،،*
*كسر أسنة الأقلامـ ؟!*
*و كسا المحبرة عجزاً لا يطاقـ ،،*
*و أستبدلها ،،*
*فرشاة و ألوانـ ؟!*
*و لاذ بـ زواية التقاعسـ و الإختباء ؟!* 
*فضلاً ،،*
*أبحر فيـ عوالمـ إجاباتكـ ،،*
*لـ تلكـ الأستفساراتـ ،،،**ســــ أعووود ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *دعنّي أُمارسُ فيك جنوني ،،،*
> 
> 
> *واُبدي لك بعض فنوني ،،،*
> 
> *وأتقلبُ بيني وبيني ،،،*
> 
> *دعنّي أذوب في سحنات كُثباني ،،،*
> 
> ...







*إنسيابيهـ مذهلهـ ,,**سلاحيـ ,,*
*هنا ,,*
*صمتيـ ,,*
*و لا شيء غيرهـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *كـ السراب ، كلما اقتربنّا ، ابتعدّنا أكثر ،،،*





* هناكـ شيء بينـ حروفكـ أعلاهـ ,,*
*تلاحظهـ أنتـ أيضاً ,,*
*صحيحـ ؟!*
*و الصمتـ أبلغـ ,,,*
*ضياء ,,*
*دمتـ بـ هذا العطاء ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## ضياء

*للدموع إحساس ،،،*

*يتملكُ الصمت ،،،*

*كل النواحي ،،،*

*واقف ،*

*ثم ،*

*اقف ،،،*

*واصول ،* 

*واجول ،*

*ذهابا إيابا ،،،*

*على حنايا كلماتكِ ،،،*

*وفي كل مرة ، اراني المهزوم ،،،*

*لا أقوى ،* 

*أن أفي شيء من كرمكِ الكبير ،،،*

*فأختارُ الصمت ،،،*

*عربون ، الاعجاب ،،،*

*وخشية ، عدم الايفاء ،،،*

----------


## ضياء

*أنا المهزوم في كل أروقةِ الحُب ،،،*

----------


## هذيان

كلماتك لها عذوبه ورونق جميل
تصدر من قلم مبدع كقلمك
فيها من الاحساس والجاذبية
 شفافة ولكن ماوراءها محجوب
لعلي أخجل في الرد على مبدع مثلك

----------


## هذيان

كلماتك لها عذوبه ورونق جميل
تصدر من قلم مبدع كقلمك
فيها من الاحساس والجاذبية
 شفافة ولكن ماوراءها محجوب
لعلي أخجل في الرد على مبدع مثلك

----------


## ضياء

> كلماتك لها عذوبه ورونق جميل
> 
> تصدر من قلم مبدع كقلمك
> فيها من الاحساس والجاذبية
> شفافة ولكن ماوراءها محجوب
> 
> لعلي أخجل في الرد على مبدع مثلك




*هذيان ،،،*

*الخجلُ يُساور أروقتي كُلها ،،،*

*تواجدكِ ، فخرٌ كبير ،،،*

*شكرا لكِ من الاعماق ،،،*

----------

